# Moving over in June



## wraith

First of all thank you very much for all the useful information available to someone considering a move to Egypt.

My family and I are in advanced talks with the Company I work for to relocate to Cairo. This will be our third international posting after London and Singapore so we are familiar with the intricacies of changing country.

I have a few matters I am researching on and maybe someone can help out/confirm my findings so far:

1) the best areas to live in for a family with young kids would be Maadi or Zamalek (even though my office would be in New Cairo, is it connected by tube? What are the tube's working hours? Is it safe in non-peek hours?)

2) Good idea, if possible, to get a car with a driver as part of the package, but how much would it cost to get one on my own (car and driver - I haven't driven for 10 yrs and I'm definitely not re-starting in Cairo!) ?

3) as long as she acts responsibly and dresses appropriately, it is perfectly safe for my wife to move around with the tube (maybe in the female only wagon)

4) the quality of international schools is high, cost ranges between 5-10k euros per kid per year. There are at least 2 Universities that teach in English (one English, one American) where my wife can take a BA.

5) the BCA (in Maadi) is a good place to start knowing people - thanks Maiden 

6) Internet - how fast is it? Would it be irrealistic to expect actual 5+ Mbps in download?

7) Are weekends on Fridays and Saturdays?

8) Does anyone know if there are any Estonians (like my wife) living in Cairo?

As I will most probably be in town next week (Wednesday 10 Mar and/or Thursday 11 Mar evening, pending confirmation) to visit the local office, is there anyone going out for a drink that wouldn't mind me joining for a chat on Cairo?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## DeadGuy

wraith said:


> ..................
> 
> 1) ......tube?......... Is it safe in non-peek hours?
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 3) as long as she acts responsibly and dresses appropriately, it is perfectly safe for my wife to move around with the tube (maybe in the female only wagon)
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> 6) Internet - how fast is it? Would it be irrealistic to expect actual 5+ Mbps in download?
> 
> 7) Are weekends on Fridays and Saturdays?
> 
> ...........................
> 
> ..........................
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!



Hi there, 

First of all, sorry for editing your post, but I just wanted to focus on the parts where I can actually help.


1) ......tube?......... Is it safe in non-peek hours?

It's called "Metro" in here, and if you mean if you'd survive after a trip by using the word "safe" ?? Then yes, you would, but not sure if your wallet would during peak hours though :confused2:


3) as long as she acts responsibly and dresses appropriately, it is perfectly safe for my wife to move around with the tube (maybe in the female only wagon)

Well, may be if she's in the "female only wagon"! But with all respect, how do you think she's gonna get there? She's gonna have to walk there, and a walking female? That's not "perfectly safe" for any female in here, not to mention that she's a foreigner!


6) Internet - how fast is it? Would it be irrealistic to expect actual 5+ Mbps in download?

Let me put it this way: The higher your expectations are???? The BIGGER your disappointments are gonna be!!!!



7) Are weekends on Fridays and Saturdays?

For the official agencies? Yes, they are, but not necessarily for other nonofficial/private agencies and/or firms.


Sorry about the other points that you're asking about, but I don't think I can help you with any of them.


Good luck


----------



## wraith

Hi DeadGuy, thanks for your input, the reply to number 3 made me lol! I guess "perfectly" should be replaced with "reasonably". As for pickpockets on the metro I guess we will take our chances but we have been trained on Milan's metro which is not a piece of cake either in peak hours 

If I may ask, how did you choose your nick and why are you "unfortunately" living in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Wraith and welcome.

Maadi is the best if you have a young family, lots of expat clubs and organisations for you and your family to join. Zamalek great for couples.
Get a car and driver as part of your package.. if you try and get a car and driver yourself then you have to be prepared to start looking round at prices etc.. let your company do the work for you.
The metro... I have never been on it but my friends use it to come from Maadi to downtown,
but don't even think that this metro is anything like the tube in London, the metro here does not run all over the city.
Dress code... doesn't matter what your wife wears she will be subjected to sexual hisses and leers, hopefully this is the most she will encounter as long as she doesn't go about wearing shorts and spaghetti strap tops her normal dress will be fine, pulling on a shirt when you go out usually solves the problem.
Yes there are lots of old soviet country people here sadly the woman tend not to have a good name as we have a huge foreign prostitution problem here.
There is an Italian club in downtown Cairo who may be able to help you.
Schools etc I have no idea.. I don't have children.

Maiden


----------



## wraith

Hi Maiden, thanks for your reply, much appreciated!

I need to open an off-topic parenthesis, although I totally understand you were not saying it in a bad way, I would like to say that defining eastern european or new EU countries as "old soviet countries" is a definition that might not win many sympathies with their citizens as most of the people (and Estonians in particular) were not too happy to be under soviet rule and they have quite a fair amount of recent bad memories. I absolutely do not wish to sound paternalizing and apologies in advance if this is how it comes across, I am just trying to share previous experiences.

As for prostitutes, I am quite sure that there will be more Italian (or other EU countries) than Estonian prostitutes in Egypt, guess we'll be careful who we mingle with 

I do look forward to visiting the BCA club, thanks again for your answer!


----------



## MaidenScotland

wraith said:


> Hi Maiden, thanks for your reply, much appreciated!
> 
> I need to open an off-topic parenthesis, although I totally understand you were not saying it in a bad way, I would like to say that defining eastern european or new EU countries as "old soviet countries" is a definition that might not win many sympathies with their citizens as most of the people (and Estonians in particular) were not too happy to be under soviet rule and they have quite a fair amount of recent bad memories. I absolutely do not wish to sound paternalizing and apologies in advance if this is how it comes across, I am just trying to share previous experiences.
> 
> As for prostitutes, I am quite sure that there will be more Italian (or other EU countries) than Estonian prostitutes in Egypt, guess we'll be careful who we mingle with
> 
> I do look forward to visiting the BCA club, thanks again for your answer!



hi

Yes I know what you are saying, I said former soviet countries for the simple reason that is how Estonia will be classed here... your wife will be asked if she is Russian... the man on the street here will class Estonian/Latvian etc as Russian.
Sorry you are wrong about "our" prostitutes.. and anyone living here will tell you the same... Russian and they mean Russia and the former soviet states are our biggest selection of working girls... go the the casinos and the 5* hotels and see the working girls.
It is indeed horrible when a nation gets "tarred" with a label and of course it is always a derogatory label.. as a Scot people ask if I am a drunk who doesn't spend a penny and my diet consists of fried mars bars.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

wraith said:


> Hi DeadGuy, thanks for your input, the reply to number 3 made me lol! I guess "perfectly" should be replaced with "reasonably". As for pickpockets on the metro I guess we will take our chances but we have been trained on Milan's metro which is not a piece of cake either in peak hours
> 
> If I may ask, how did you choose your nick and why are you "unfortunately" living in Egypt?



"we have been trained on Milan's metro" ?!?!?!?! Hope you meant that you been trained to be taking care of your wallet in there?? Not that you been trained for being pickpockets 

Why am I "unfortunate" to be living in Egypt?? Plenty of reasons! Don't ask man! But you'll probably know some of those reasons when you "live" in here if your plans went fine, just hope you find out the easy way, not the hard way :confused2:

As for the nickname? It's just a nickname, I been using it for a while now, so I just figured I can use it in the forum, hope it's not freaking you out or anything like that! And I'm NOT a ghost if that's what you think, and I live in an apartment, not a cemetery, just in case you're wondering about that 

Best of luck


----------



## wraith

Thank you Maiden for your polite clarification.

Yes, I agree that if we bundle Russia and all eastern europe together they have large numbers. My point is that there are not more similarities between a Polish and an Estonian than, say, between a Scot and an Italian and we would both be probably somewhat upset if someone were to confuse us. It that is the norm in Egypt I am going to assist to some interesting discussions

As for prejudices, being of Italian birth, I know what you're talking about...

My view is that we are all born somewhere and our goal in personal development is to let go of the feeling your home country is the best and to consider oneself just as a human being, not better nor worse than anyone else, just different.

That said, I do admit that I find it difficult to do on occasions


----------



## wraith

DeadGuy said:


> "we have been trained on Milan's metro" ?!?!?!?! Hope you meant that you been trained to be taking care of your wallet in there?? Not that you been trained for being pickpockets
> 
> Why am I "unfortunate" to be living in Egypt?? Plenty of reasons! Don't ask man! But you'll probably know some of those reasons when you "live" in here if your plans went fine, just hope you find out the easy way, not the hard way :confused2:
> 
> As for the nickname? It's just a nickname, I been using it for a while now, so I just figured I can use it in the forum, hope it's not freaking you out or anything like that! And I'm NOT a ghost if that's what you think, and I live in an apartment, not a cemetery, just in case you're wondering about that
> 
> Best of luck



Well, wraith means ghost as a matter of fact, so I am the last entitled to be freaked out. The pickpocketing thing...  No I am not being recruited by a crime syndicate


----------



## MaidenScotland

wraith said:


> Thank you Maiden for your polite clarification.
> 
> Yes, I agree that if we bundle Russia and all eastern europe together they have large numbers. My point is that there are not more similarities between a Polish and an Estonian than, say, between a Scot and an Italian and we would both be probably somewhat upset if someone were to confuse us. It that is the norm in Egypt I am going to assist to some interesting discussions
> 
> As for prejudices, being of Italian birth, I know what you're talking about...
> 
> My view is that we are all born somewhere and our goal in personal development is to let go of the feeling your home country is the best and to consider oneself just as a human being, not better nor worse than anyone else, just different.
> 
> That said, I do admit that I find it difficult to do on occasions


Well be prepared... I am constantly asked if I am Russian and Russian here means anyone from a former soviet country.. you may not like that but that is how it is and you will not change the thinking no matter how hard you try.
Your point may makes sense when you are chatting with someone who has an education... the man on the street here has no idea where Lativia, Estonia etc is and unless they have played Egypt at football he will not even have heard of the countries and when you are trying to explain of course you will have to say a former soviet country they will say ahh Russian.
You are coming to a country that has very fixed "facts" on people
Your a foreign woman... you're a prostitute
Your a foreign woman here on your own... you're a millionaire looking for sex.
Your blonde... you're a Russian prostitute.


Maiden


----------



## wraith

MaidenScotland said:


> Well be prepared... I am constantly asked if I am Russian and Russian here means anyone from a former soviet country.. you may not like that but that is how it is and you will not change the thinking no matter how hard you try.
> Your point may makes sense when you are chatting with someone who has an education... the man on the street here has no idea where Lativia, Estonia etc is and unless they have played Egypt at football he will not even have heard of the countries and when you are trying to explain of course you will have to say a former soviet country they will say ahh Russian.
> You are coming to a country that has very fixed "facts" on people
> Your a foreign woman... you'r a prostitute
> Your a foreign woman here on your own... you'r a millionaire looking for sex.
> Your blonde... you'r a Russian prostitute.
> 
> 
> Maiden



Thanks for sharing your thoughts

Lol I think Egypt is going to be grand fun!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> ...............
> 
> and when you are trying to explain of course you will have to say a former soviet country they will say ahh Russian
> 
> ...............
> 
> Maiden


"and when you are trying to explain" !!!!!!

DON'T!!! Trust me, it's a lost cause!!!

You can do your best to explain, but only 2 things will happen, you'll just have a real bad headache trying to figure how to make yourself clear!!! and the "person" you're trying to explain yourself to will NEVER get your point no matter how hard you try!!!! So just save yourself the hassle, it's not worth it!! Let them think what they want!!! I mean who cares who thinks what??!!


----------



## NZCowboy

My advice is if you are working out in New Cairo, thats where you should be looking for to live.
You go to work everyday, but most people don't go out socialising everyday, so i makes sense to live close to your work and travel to socialise. Commuting is terrible in Cairo!!!
Air is cleaner in New Cairo less pollution. The new Americian University of Cairo (AUC) is in New Cairo. Some of the International schools are on the Ring Road to New Cairo.
Tube(metro) useless covers very little of Cairo, doesn't go anywhere near New Cairo.
Good idea to get driver and car included in your employment package.
Expat clubs there also the ACE CLub in Maadi
NZCowboy


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> "we have been trained on Milan's metro" ?!?!?!?! Hope you meant that you been trained to be taking care of your wallet in there?? Not that you been trained for being pickpockets
> 
> Why am I "unfortunate" to be living in Egypt?? Plenty of reasons! Don't ask man! But you'll probably know some of those reasons when you "live" in here if your plans went fine, just hope you find out the easy way, not the hard way :confused2:
> 
> As for the nickname? It's just a nickname, I been using it for a while now, so I just figured I can use it in the forum, hope it's not freaking you out or anything like that! And I'm NOT a ghost if that's what you think, and I live in an apartment, not a cemetery, just in case you're wondering about that
> 
> Best of luck


DeadGuy - U gotta let me know next time ur in Sharm to invite you for a beer (or coffee if you're more that way inclined) with me & my boyfriend. You seem to share a lot of similar opinions, think you'd get on well. That feeling of being into the wrong place at the wrong time, and of banging your head against the wall trying to get any sense out of the people around you.

How strongly Christian are you by the way, or are you more agnostic??


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> DeadGuy - U gotta let me know next time ur in Sharm to invite you for a beer (or coffee if you're more that way inclined) with me & my boyfriend. You seem to share a lot of similar opinions, think you'd get on well. That feeling of being into the wrong place at the wrong time, and of banging your head against the wall trying to get any sense out of the people around you.
> 
> How strongly Christian are you by the way, or are you more agnostic??



Sam!!!!! You made me laugh so much 

Last time I been in Sharm???? I had a real hard time getting in the city! Believe it or not, but not ALL Egyptians are allowed into Sharm, the only reasons for Egyptians to be allowed there (or any other place with high foreigners' traffic) is either showing a working Sharm's job ID or contract in one of Sharm's hotels/firms etc. OR If they look so rich (Yes, LOOK, means it's up to the officials in charge when you're crossing there ) I was asked for my "National ID" when trying to go there, so when they saw that I was not allowed to get in, cause the city where I live is known for having too many "Gama'at Islameya" So I was considered a "threat" I think? (Think the guy didn't know what a "Christian" means cause he did read it in the ID?? And he didn't even know how to spell my name correctly    ) Anyway, the only thing that helped getting my a$$ in was showing my college ID, since it's one of the stupid colleges that the ignorant Egyptian public respect (they respect it for some reason that I am not aware of, everyone's jobless at the end of the day, so why should they respect any kind of students more than others???!!!!! Pathetic and stupid I believe!!!!)

Thanks for the invite, I really appreciate it, but to be honest with you? Last time I went there I was invited by a friend of mine who was working in there (But not anymore) And it was meant cause he needed some help in his job, wasn't meant to be a holiday, and definitely didn't feel like a holiday for me (I'm a weird guy I know, everyone loves Sharm for holidays, but I just didn't!! Couldn't even stay there for more than 2 days, just did what I could to help my friend and left right away!)

May be if I was lucky enough to get a job (I wouldn't mind having a job in Sharm, actually wouldn't even mind one in Afghanistan    ) But not in Sharm for a "holiday" I'd have the coffee, it's much better than beer with smokes, not cause of religious reasons 

I used to try to make people get few things before, I won't say that I was trying to do that cause I wanted to help those people only, I was trying to help me as well, cause if they got it, many things would go easier with me too!! not just them!!! But as I said in the other post, it turned to be a LOST CAUSE    !!!

As for the religion part??? The country's official religion is Islam, Christians are allowed to almost live in here, but who would dare to say that they're none of both religions???? You wanna get me killed????


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> Sam!!!!! You made me laugh so much
> 
> Last time I been in Sharm???? I had a real hard time getting in the city! Believe it or not, but not ALL Egyptians are allowed into Sharm, the only reasons for Egyptians to be allowed there (or any other place with high foreigners' traffic) is either showing a working Sharm's job ID or contract in one of Sharm's hotels/firms etc. OR If they look so rich (Yes, LOOK, means it's up to the officials in charge when you're crossing there ) I was asked for my "National ID" when trying to go there, so when they saw that I was not allowed to get in, cause the city where I live is known for having too many "Gama'at Islameya" So I was considered a "threat" I think? (Think the guy didn't know what a "Christian" means cause he did read it in the ID?? And he didn't even know how to spell my name correctly    ) Anyway, the only thing that helped getting my a$$ in was showing my college ID, since it's one of the stupid colleges that the ignorant Egyptian public respect (they respect it for some reason that I am not aware of, everyone's jobless at the end of the day, so why should they respect any kind of students more than others???!!!!! Pathetic and stupid I believe!!!!)
> 
> Thanks for the invite, I really appreciate it, but to be honest with you? Last time I went there I was invited by a friend of mine who was working in there (But not anymore) And it was meant cause he needed some help in his job, wasn't meant to be a holiday, and definitely didn't feel like a holiday for me (I'm a weird guy I know, everyone loves Sharm for holidays, but I just didn't!! Couldn't even stay there for more than 2 days, just did what I could to help my friend and left right away!)
> 
> May be if I was lucky enough to get a job (I wouldn't mind having a job in Sharm, actually wouldn't even mind one in Afghanistan    ) But not in Sharm for a "holiday" I'd have the coffee, it's much better than beer with smokes, not cause of religious reasons
> 
> I used to try to make people get few things before, I won't say that I was trying to do that cause I wanted to help those people only, I was trying to help me as well, cause if they got it, many things would go easier with me too!! not just them!!! But as I said in the other post, it turned to be a LOST CAUSE    !!!
> 
> As for the religion part??? The country's official religion is Islam, Christians are allowed to almost live in here, but who would dare to say that they're none of both religions???? You wanna get me killed????


I know agnostic people here, it's just hard to spot them as they will never (or rarely) openly admit it, usually passing themselves as Muslims to keep society happy. After all, in the space on your IDs and passport you can't leave an empty space after "religion". You don't strike me as the sort of guy who attends church every Sunday 

It's like my boyfriend and I. People keep asking when we will marry?! Nobody can accept that we are happy to live together unmarried. As far as we are concerned, we're both divorced, marriage didn't really work, and we don't need a piece of paper to prove how we feel. 

Would you consider work in Sharm?? What are your skills? Your English language is excellent, it shouldn't be hard for you to find work. Do you have other languages? I could ask around if you wanted...


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> I know agnostic people here, it's just hard to spot them as they will never (or rarely) openly admit it, usually passing themselves as Muslims to keep society happy. After all, in the space on your IDs and passport you can't leave an empty space after "religion". You don't strike me as the sort of guy who attends church every Sunday
> 
> It's like my boyfriend and I. People keep asking when we will marry?! Nobody can accept that we are happy to live together unmarried. As far as we are concerned, we're both divorced, marriage didn't really work, and we don't need a piece of paper to prove how we feel.
> 
> Would you consider work in Sharm?? What are your skills? Your English language is excellent, it shouldn't be hard for you to find work. Do you have other languages? I could ask around if you wanted...



Wellllllllllllll, I don't bother with making the stupid society happy, it's just my family's safety and my own safety that I'm worried about, specially that I only got sisters, don't have any brothers, not to mention that we're "Christians"!!

Thanks for the complement about my English, but I'm still learning, but no, I don't know any other languages, and I think it's hard to learn any by only reading books! I only learn things that I can actually do, not just read :s Stupid I know!

As for the skills? I'm not qualified for anything that got to do with being a waiter or anything working for Sharm! My college specialty turned to be a real pain in the a$$ when it comes to what I'm qualified to do!

Besides, I got a real low communicating skills when it comes to people like my "ex manager" in Hurgada if you could see on the post on the other thread, but think I'd be fine with professional ones, where it's clear what's my duties' are gonna be and what's the rights I got, so that means I'm a hopeless case 

Thanks for the offer of asking around, but seriously? You think it's gonna work?? 

Best of luck in your relationship


----------



## DeadGuy

By the way Sam, people here will NEVER be happy, no matter how hard you try to make them happy, something will ALWAYS be wrong in what you doing! So it's just like trying to explain yourself to someone, a LOST CAUSE!!

Damn, you guys making me feel.............alive?


----------



## DeadGuy

By the way Sam, I think I got some bad news for you 

You're becoming an Egyptian!!!! 

Look at your posts, I just noticed => "with me & my boyfriend"!!! That's the selfish Arabian "ana wenta" cra*!!! 

And when you been talking about jobs in Sharm!! You asked me about my skills, not what I'm qualified to do!!!

Don't let yourself slip down the cliff!!! Use brakes damn it, don't let them get into you


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> By the way Sam, I think I got some bad news for you
> 
> You're becoming an Egyptian!!!!


Lol, Not the first time I've heard that!!!!

When it comes to jobs in Sharm - it's all about the skills. I don't think many if any work in their qualified field here, but if you can dive, sell or have multiple languages you play to your strengths. 

I agree with the Ana wenta thing... really I should have said "My boyfriend and I" to be proper English... but, what can I say. The level of the English language I find myself using on a day to day basis is not good, and the more I use "broken English" to get myself understood, the more I forget I can use proper English sometimes, or even forget proper English. The other half is forever correcting my words and grammar these days :nono:

And about the work thing, if you really wanted to work here, I don't see why not. You may not get on with managers, but I think you'd fit right in with the tourist society. If you got sales skills you'd do well as a rep or something where you mostly interact with the foreigners and don't have to deal much with the bosses. 

Good work here is becoming harder to find, despite the city seemingly expanding on a day-to-day basis. But the jobs are still there, and still many employers go on recommendations.

If you wanted me to ask around then I could PM you my email to send your CV. Your call though.


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> .....................................
> 
> The level of the English language I find myself using on a day to day basis is not good, and the more I use "broken English" to get myself understood, the more I forget I can use proper English sometimes, or even forget proper English. The other half is forever correcting my words and grammar these days :nono:
> 
> ..................................
> 
> If you wanted me to ask around then I could PM you my email to send your CV. Your call though.


"The level of the English language I find myself using on a day to day basis is not good, and the more I use "broken English" to get myself understood"

Mentally different people, and you're trying your best to be as clear as possible, and then you find yourself loosing some of what are/used to distinguish you, if not many, without even seeing it happening! Completely understood, and completely wishing you best of luck balancing both sides, the real you, and the "Read my lips, should I sing it or something?" you   

I'd like to tell you few things before I send you my CV, if you don't mind of course, so let me know if it was ok or not.

Best of luck, hope you're enjoying your week off so far


----------



## Beatle

wraith said:


> 1) the best areas to live in for a family with young kids would be Maadi or Zamalek (even though my office would be in New Cairo, is it connected by tube? What are the tube's working hours? Is it safe in non-peek hours?)
> 
> 2) Good idea, if possible, to get a car with a driver as part of the package, but how much would it cost to get one on my own (car and driver - I haven't driven for 10 yrs and I'm definitely not re-starting in Cairo!) ?
> 
> 3) as long as she acts responsibly and dresses appropriately, it is perfectly safe for my wife to move around with the tube (maybe in the female only wagon)
> 
> 4) the quality of international schools is high, cost ranges between 5-10k euros per kid per year. There are at least 2 Universities that teach in English (one English, one American) where my wife can take a BA.
> 
> I agree that Maadi may be the better area to live with family. I also agree that you should see if you can negotiate car and driver with your package.
> 
> I am not aware that travelling by metro will lead to a far greater levels of sexual harassment than your wife could be subject to on the streets (although is it an urban myth that the female only carriages were moved to the centre of the train so that the drivers weren't distracted by their chatter?!). I have spent quite a lot of time in Italy and don't think anything compares to the harassment from travelling by crowded bus in Rome during rush hour!
> 
> I presume the two universities you are referring to are the British University and the American University - of these two universities, I think the AUC has a far superior reputation.
> 
> I also agree with MS that you may encounter a crude stereotyping of "Eastern Europeans" (although I understand the point you are making!).


----------



## wraith

NZCowboy said:


> My advice is if you are working out in New Cairo, thats where you should be looking for to live.
> You go to work everyday, but most people don't go out socialising everyday, so i makes sense to live close to your work and travel to socialise. Commuting is terrible in Cairo!!!
> Air is cleaner in New Cairo less pollution. The new Americian University of Cairo (AUC) is in New Cairo. Some of the International schools are on the Ring Road to New Cairo.
> Tube(metro) useless covers very little of Cairo, doesn't go anywhere near New Cairo.
> Good idea to get driver and car included in your employment package.
> Expat clubs there also the ACE CLub in Maadi
> NZCowboy


Thank you NZCowboy for the valuable insight.
I definitely hate commutes so I guess New Cairo is where I should be. 
Just in case, what is the approx. distance between Maadi and New Cairo?

What a shame the metro doesn't cover New Cairo, I was hoping it would. Well then this makes the driver even more important.
Cheers
wraith


----------



## NZCowboy

Hi Wraith
It's about 15km from edge of Maadi to Katameya(area of NewCairo closest to Maadi)and you could double it again depending on where in New Cairo you worked and where you lived in Maadi. I travel from the edge of Nasr City to the edge of Maadi for work and its about 32km, and on the the same roads that you would travel ie Circular Road and Autostrad. Congestion can be bad as it can take anywhere from 30 minutes to one and half hours. The worst congestion occurs in the afternoon 3.30-6pm mainly get on and off the Autostrad. It only takes one vehicle to breakdown or one accident on the on and off ramps and suddenly its backed up for miles, as there no warrants(vehicle testing) breakdowns/flat tires are common, and when you see how they drive here you will understand why accidents are also common.
Its only going to get worse as more developments are completed in New Cairo.

But that's only an opinion of someone who lives and works on this side of the city, not someone who works and lives downtown, and only travels out east once in a blue moon.

Cheers 
NZCowboy


----------

